# Assistant Cook?



## Dan (Aug 21, 2006)

I notice that I am currently an assistant cook, what makes this title change?
Number of posts or the Karma button? 
This is not going to be one of those initation rights things is it?, thats never good.


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL! No initiation Dan, just post count. You will notice it change the more you post.


----------



## Dan (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks,
    I just wanted to make sure!
LOL


----------

